# Rose Katalog 2013?



## Christer (24. Januar 2014)

Hat jemand von euch noch den Rose Katalog 2013? 

Falls ja, kann jemand mal die Seite des Rose "Mr. Big 29er Carbon Hardtail" im Rose Katalog 2013 scannen oder fotografieren? Wichtig sind mit die Geometriedaten zu dem Bike aus dem 2013 er Katalog. 

Ein Scan wäre super, aber ein Foto auf dem man was erkennen kann, ist auch super. 

Gerne auch per E-Mail an "meinUsernameInDiesemForum"@gmx.com 

Oder einfach hier hoch laden. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Christer (30. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, dann gibt/gab es die Rose Kataloge auch immer im PDF Format. Hat die Firma Rose selbst oder "RoseBikesTech" nicht eine PDF Datei oder einen Link für mich mit den genauen Daten des 2012/2013 Rose Mr. Big?

Da sind die anderen Marken Hersteller aber einen großen Schritt weiter. Die haben oftmals auf ihrer Webseite ein "Bike Archiv" wo man sich jedes Bike oder jeden Rahmen der letzten 10 Jahre mit allen Daten anschauen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

